# Hand made gifts



## Jace (Dec 7, 2021)

Do you make anything special to give at Christmas or any other occasion.

I'm not real handy..but I do make little green yarn w/red yarn bow wreath
 pins to give to others..
when we " cross paths".
Do you have a talent?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2021)

Jace said:


> Do you make anything special to give at Christmas or any other occasion.
> 
> I'm not real handy..but I do make little green yarn w/red yarn bow pins to give to others..
> when we " cross paths".
> *Do you have a talent?*


I am the least 'crafty' person you could possibly meet... I'm just terrible. I can knit and crochet after learning as a child, but it bores me rigid.

..any other kind of craft,? well.. lets say I was born with that part of my brain missing...

I'm an avid photographer, and years ago I would make books and calendars with all my own photos for every month of the year but I got bored with that, probably not as soon as those who got them as gifts..


----------



## Pinky (Dec 7, 2021)

Not anymore, but when afghans were the rage, I crocheted them to give as gifts. Same for shawls.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 7, 2021)

Like @Pinky I have made afghans also homemade jelly, tomato sauce and pickles. One year I made homemade dog biscuits for all the pooches in the family.  I found a special recipe with ingredients that are suitable for dogs.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 7, 2021)

I made blankets as gifts 2 Christmases in a row. Everybody has one now.

(blankets, not quilts)


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 7, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I made blankets as gifts 2 Christmases in a row. Everybody has one now.
> 
> (blankets, not quilts)


How, of what materials?


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 7, 2021)

My nephew requested some pickled vegetables that we make around the holidays.  I'll pickle carrots, cabbage, celery
and cauliflower.  This year I'm going to add some green beans to the mix.
Last year I put a little red thai chili in a few of the jars for some heat.

I'm also trying to decide if I want to make some grapeleaves, either stuffed w/meat or a rice mixture that we use.
It's a lot of food, so I have to make sure someone else will be around to share it with.

Those will be my handmade gifts.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 7, 2021)

Before my stroke I did different kinds of jelly, pickles. etc for gifts.  Then I did candy for a long time.  Not anymore as I would have trouble standing to do it.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 7, 2021)

I usually make 5 lbs. of fudge and give it away to anyone at Christmas.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 7, 2021)

I don't do crafts; I did when much, much younger.  But, I did make a wreath for my sister and will send it off to her tomorrow.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 7, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> How, of what materials?


It's super easy. Two (or three) sheets makes 1 blanket. I buy most of these sheets at a thrift store, so I can find really nice quality ones for just a few bucks. I buy patterned ones, but they don't match, like, one might be floral, the other geometric or striped, one with a kiddy print, the other a solid bright color....and I sew them together back-to-back. I like to put the top of one together with the bottom of the other, so it's reversible and upsidedownable, and I like to put extra longs one with standard ones, or a queen with a full, so I can fold the extra fabric around the smaller sheet and sew it down as edging that matches the other side.

I don't know if I explained it very well, but they make really neat blankets because sheets hold in body warmth, so they're warm enough for most the year and lightweight enough for summer, but they're totally washable. If you need it extra warm (i.e., you don't live in Calif), you can sandwich a plain white sheet between the other 2, so you have middle layer. You can also use them as a coverlet, I guess.

I found this one sheet at a thrift store with my granddaughter's favorite cartoon character all over it (Dora the Explorer), and another one at the same shop that had wide stripes of pink and purple. They were perfect together (back to back). The striped one was longer, so I sewed the extra fabric from that one across the top of the character side, and I sewed a row of little purple bows along there too. Another granddaughter is named Isis, and I happened to find an "Egyptian" print sheet for one side (Cleopatra liked to say she was Isis reincarnated) and one with a palm-frond print for the other. I also made 2 figures of Isis from random scraps of fabric and appliqued them onto the center of each side...each sheet. It's still her favorite blanket.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 7, 2021)

Jace said:


> Do you make anything special to give at Christmas or any other occasion.



In my wife's working life as a paramedic, one of the patients that stuck in her mind was a Church of England priest, or vicar as they were known back then. The Reverend Mann wrote Christmas cards to all his parishioners, he and his wife would write a couple each almost every day.

That gave me an idea, we have about fifty or so couples in the dance community. In their Christmas cards I insert an A4 page, on which I have written on both sides, filled with trivia and updates. My handwriting gets many compliments, and those Christmas cards always get a reaction. I follow the Reverend Mann's example, usually writing one letter and card per week, and I always reserve one for our post lady who loves my handwriting and she kindly takes all the letters at the beginning of December to save me trying to stuff them all in a mail box. 

I wouldn't say that handwriting is a talent but it is well received.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Like @Pinky I have made afghans also homemade jelly, tomato sauce and pickles. One year I made homemade dog biscuits for all the pooches in the family.  I found a special recipe with ingredients that are suitable for dogs.


My daughter makes biscuits and doggie cakes..for her own dogs, and her friends dogs birthdays...


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> It's super easy. Two (or three) sheets makes 1 blanket. I buy most of these sheets at a thrift store, so I can find really nice quality ones for just a few bucks. I buy patterned ones, but they don't match, like, one might be floral, the other geometric or striped, one with a kiddy print, the other a solid bright color....and I sew them together back-to-back. I like to put the top of one together with the bottom of the other, so it's reversible and upsidedownable, and I like to put extra longs one with standard ones, or a queen with a full, so I can fold the extra fabric around the smaller sheet and sew it down as edging that matches the other side.
> 
> I don't know if I explained it very well, but they make really neat blankets because sheets hold in body warmth, so they're warm enough for most the year and lightweight enough for summer, but they're totally washable. If you need it extra warm (i.e., you don't live in Calif), you can sandwich a plain white sheet between the other 2, so you have middle layer. You can also use them as a coverlet, I guess.
> 
> I found this one sheet at a thrift store with my granddaughter's favorite cartoon character all over it (Dora the Explorer), and another one at the same shop that had wide stripes of pink and purple. They were perfect together (back to back). The striped one was longer, so I sewed the extra fabric from that one across the top of the character side, and I sewed a row of little purple bows along there too. Another granddaughter is named Isis, and I happened to find an "Egyptian" print sheet for one side (Cleopatra liked to say she was Isis reincarnated) and one with a palm-frond print for the other. I also made 2 figures of Isis from random scraps of fabric and appliqued them onto the center of each side...each sheet. It's still her favorite blanket.


How interesting and they sound so comfortable!
I could never tackle that myself but I think I would like to have one. Any pictures?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 8, 2021)

@RadishRose I love your idea especially putting the queen with the full etc. so you have extra to sew around the edges. Do you stitch down the middle or maybe crisscross to keep them  together better or do they stay nicely by just stitching the edges? 

I am going to try this. A friend of mine went into a nursing home and she had several sets of brand new unopened king sheets. I couldn't use them and tried to sell them online but I guess some people are afraid to buy bedding even though they were unopened. 
I could make her a couple of nice ones for her bed and wheel chair.
Thanks so much for the idea.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I usually make 5 lbs. of fudge and give it away to anyone at Christmas.


No-no-no-no...don't give them to just _anyone_, give them to meeeeee....


----------



## Pinky (Dec 8, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> No-no-no-no...don't give them to just _anyone_, give them to meeeeee....


@hollydolly 
Now, Now, Hols .. you've gotta *share* (with me!)


----------



## Jace (Dec 8, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> It's super easy. Two (or three) sheets makes 1 blanket. I buy most of these sheets at a thrift store, so I can find really nice quality ones for just a few bucks. I buy patterned ones, but they don't match, like, one might be floral, the other geometric or striped, one with a kiddy print, the other a solid bright color....and I sew them together back-to-back. I like to put the top of one together with the bottom of the other, so it's reversible and upsidedownable, and I like to put extra longs one with standard ones, or a queen with a full, so I can fold the extra fabric around the smaller sheet and sew it down as edging that matches the other side.
> 
> I don't know if I explained it very well, but they make really neat blankets because sheets hold in body warmth, so they're warm enough for most the year and lightweight enough for summer, but they're totally washable. If you need it extra warm (i.e., you don't live in Calif), you can sandwich a plain white sheet between the other 2, so you have middle layer. You can also use them as a coverlet, I guess.
> 
> I found this one sheet at a thrift store with my granddaughter's favorite cartoon character all over it (Dora the Explorer), and another one at the same shop that had wide stripes of pink and purple. They were perfect together (back to back). The striped one was longer, so I sewed the extra fabric from that one across the top of the character side, and I sewed a row of little purple bows along there too. Another granddaughter is named Isis, and I happened to find an "Egyptian" print sheet for one side (Cleopatra liked to say she was Isis reincarnated) and one with a palm-frond print for the other. I also made 2 figures of Isis from random scraps of fabric and appliqued them onto the center of each side...each sheet. It's still her favorite blanket.


Wow! You're "quite a guy"! Love it!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2021)

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly
> Now, Now, Hols .. you've gotta *share* (with me!)


shan't....


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 8, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> How interesting and they sound so comfortable!
> I could never tackle that myself but I think I would like to have one. Any pictures?


It's mostly just straight stitching all the way around. Embellishments are optional. 

If Ariel comes over soon to spend the night, I could get a picture and post it here...she always brings her Dora blanket.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 8, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @RadishRose I love your idea especially putting the queen with the full etc. so you have extra to sew around the edges. Do you stitch down the middle or maybe crisscross to keep them  together better or do they stay nicely by just stitching the edges?
> 
> I am going to try this. A friend of mine went into a nursing home and she had several sets of brand new unopened king sheets. I couldn't use them and tried to sell them online but I guess some people are afraid to buy bedding even though they were unopened.
> I could make her a couple of nice ones for her bed and wheel chair.
> *Thanks so much for the idea.*


They stay nicely by just sewing all around the edges. And that way air that gets warmed by your body stays trapped inside, so they're a lot warmer than they look and yet they're lightweight.

You're welcome, Ruth. They're fun to make and it doesn't take very long. (takes a lot of thread, tho)


----------



## Pinky (Dec 8, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> shan't....


@hollydolly 
Father Christmas shall hear about this!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 8, 2021)

Not at all.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @RadishRose I love your idea especially putting the queen with the full etc. so you have extra to sew around the edges. Do you stitch down the middle or maybe crisscross to keep them  together better or do they stay nicely by just stitching the edges?
> 
> I am going to try this. A friend of mine went into a nursing home and she had several sets of brand new unopened king sheets. I couldn't use them and tried to sell them online but I guess some people are afraid to buy bedding even though they were unopened.
> I could make her a couple of nice ones for her bed and wheel chair.
> Thanks so much for the idea.


Ruth this was Murrmurrs creation not mine. i was just responding


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 8, 2021)

Wreath for sis.  I sent her a beautiful roll of ribbon.  She knows how to make bows.  I don't.  Holy cow was it expensive to send this via UPS.  Unreal... but she is worth it.


----------



## caroln (Dec 8, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I usually make 5 lbs. of fudge and give it away to anyone at Christmas.


I'm anyone!!!


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 8, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Any pictures?


I remembered my 2 youngest g-kids keep theirs stowed under the sofa-bed. This is Ariel's Dora one and Kirk's is characters from a video game called Sonic on one side and plain dark blue on the other. Bear in mind, these blankets are 5 or 6 years old. (held up well, tho)
Sorry I'm a crappy photographer


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 8, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I remembered my 2 youngest g-kids keep theirs stowed under the sofa-bed. This is Ariel's Dora one and Kirk's is characters from a video game called Sonic on one side and plain dark blue on the other. Bear in mind, these blankets are 5 or 6 years old. (held up well, tho)
> Sorry I'm a crappy photographer
> 
> View attachment 198084View attachment 198085


I just realized I laid those out on the sheet-blanket I made for myself  
The other side has stripes of beige and multiple shades of blue.


----------



## Shero (Dec 8, 2021)

I am not a craft person, but a good cook. I make French Christmas biscuits. I made two batches yesterday. At the weekend I will wrap them in cellophane and hang on the tree to give to anyone who comes to the house. It's a tradition!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 8, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Ruth this was Murrmurrs creation not mine. i was just responding


Sorry @RadishRose my brain malfunctioned. 
@Murrmurr can't wait to give it a try. I bought a sewing machine a couple of years ago and any chance of making something simple besides  table runners and towels gets the blood flowing.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I remembered my 2 youngest g-kids keep theirs stowed under the sofa-bed. This is Ariel's Dora one and Kirk's is characters from a video game called Sonic on one side and plain dark blue on the other. Bear in mind, these blankets are 5 or 6 years old. (held up well, tho)
> Sorry I'm a crappy photographer
> 
> View attachment 198084View attachment 198085


Thank you Murr they are really nice! I just love this idea.
I wonder how flannel sheets would work.


Ruth n Jersey said:


> Sorry @RadishRose my brain malfunctioned.
> @Murrmurr can't wait to give it a try. I bought a sewing machine a couple of years ago and any chance of making something simple besides  table runners and towels gets the blood flowing.


That's OK Ruth, no sorry needed!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 8, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I remembered my 2 youngest g-kids keep theirs stowed under the sofa-bed. This is Ariel's Dora one and Kirk's is characters from a video game called Sonic on one side and plain dark blue on the other. Bear in mind, these blankets are 5 or 6 years old. (held up well, tho)
> Sorry I'm a crappy photographer
> 
> View attachment 198084View attachment 198085


@Murrmurr 
These blankets are brilliant! .. and, so are you!


----------



## MickaC (Dec 8, 2021)

Have to add as well.......the blankets are amazing......great work @Murrmurr.
I'm sure all who have received them are totally grateful.


----------



## MickaC (Dec 8, 2021)

Nothing out of the ordinary.
For a great many years were.....
Made around 40 different kind of dainties and sweet treats......fruit cake, not the dry kind, the super moist kind......carrot pudding with caramel sauce.....gave them out in Christmas tins, and said if they returned the tins, they would get filled again next year.....friends and neighbours got these treats.
Also did a spell of homemade quilts till everyone had one.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 8, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Thank you Murr they are really nice! I just love this idea.
> I wonder how flannel sheets would work.


Flannel = Toasty!


----------



## WheatenLover (Dec 10, 2021)

Way back when it was in style, I made needlepoint pillows and framed crewel embroidery for people who liked them. I made a blanket for my daughter when she was a baby -- extra large, so she could grow into it -- printed flannel on one side, Polartec on the other. I also made Polartec scarves for those who needed and wanted one. When I was married to my ex-husband, I made a 6" long stocking out of midnight blue quilted velvet, and embroidered the entire thing with all the constellations (he is an astronomy buff). It was easy to fill -- especially with Guinness Stout. For awhile, I also made hand-painted ceramics. When my sister and I were little, we hand-sewed stockings for our parents and our dog.

My best friend has five dogs (rough & smooth collies and cresteds) and I make her dogs (and mine) dog cookies for Christmas.


----------



## caroln (Dec 10, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I usually make 5 lbs. of fudge and give it away to anyone at Christmas.





hollydolly said:


> No-no-no-no...don't give them to just _anyone_, give them to meeeeee....





caroln said:


> I'm anyone!!!


Okay, @hollydolly, you called dibs on @Gaer's fudge 5 hours before me...you win!  Maybe she'll make a double batch!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 10, 2021)

Misa finished these for her Granddaughter.


----------



## Remy (Dec 10, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Wreath for sis.  I sent her a beautiful roll of ribbon.  She knows how to make bows.  I don't.  Holy cow was it expensive to send this via UPS.  Unreal... but she is worth it.
> View attachment 198072


OMG Pam, that is gorgeous!!! Did you make the red part of the wreath from scratch also? I'd love to make something like that.


----------



## hawkdon (Dec 10, 2021)

At my last job, I used to make 1lb batches of chocolate
fudge and take it to various dep'ts....none went to waste!!


----------



## jujube (Dec 10, 2021)

I used to make granny-square afghans for all the babies and then I got into the "no-sew" plush/fleece blankets.  Two layers of fleece, one solid and one patterned.  Put them back to back, cut 3" fringe all around and then tie the fringes together.

Those two layers of fleece make the blankets extra cozy and the babies loved playing with/chewing the fringe.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 10, 2021)

Remy said:


> OMG Pam, that is gorgeous!!! Did you make the red part of the wreath from scratch also? I'd love to make something like that.


I used already made tree garland that was alot bigger and fluffier than normal and wrapped it on a wreath form over and over.  I used 2 garlands.


----------



## Remy (Dec 10, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I used already made tree garland that was alot bigger and fluffier than normal and wrapped it on a wreath form over and over.  I used 2 garlands.


Thanks for letting me know. I thought that might have been the technique used. Your sister is going to love it!


----------

